
Flowbox 1.7 – the most powerful video processing startup - wdanilo
https://flowbox.io/
======
wdanilo
Hi guys! I'm Wojciech Danilo, one of the early Flowbox founders. I'm not
actively working there right now (I'm working on [http://luna-
lang.org](http://luna-lang.org)), but I truly love these guys. They are
brilliant engineers, full of passion and they create an awesome software.

Flowbox is a node based VFX platform allowing for the fastest rotoscoping and
image compositing on the market. If you like Houdini-like workflow, you should
fell in love with the ideology here. Seriously, check out the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwLcevH1VH0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwLcevH1VH0)

There is a live webinar about Flowbox by Mikolaj Valencia (CEO) TOMORROW here:
[https://web.facebook.com/events/666426783714447](https://web.facebook.com/events/666426783714447)
, so please join us there!

We'd love to answer any questions here as well! Thank you for your support! :)

